# Intriguing: Between Homes and Garbage Bins



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

:idea: Between a sweet sophisticated life in a warm house where there is an access to daily food and water and drinks... and a garbage bin full with dirt and filth and rotten food and controlled by several but vicious creatures... I believe my Blacky prefers the second choice! 


:idea: Between the walls of safety, bars of tranquility, and doors of peace... and the unknown mysterious fate that lurks outside.... I believe my Blacky prefers the second choice! 


:idea: Just occurred to me an intriguing question: are cats innately driven to be homeless, stray, and wanderer animals that feast on a garbage bag and dance on a drop of muddy water?!!! Are they born trashy but we try our best to elevate their rank?! 


Such a distress! 
Quel drama!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

gurujad said:


> Quel drama!


 Very much this.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Some cats just love to live on the wild side, I guess. I would choose the life of predictable comfort and safety, but I have friends that live on the edge and if they were cats they'd choose the life of uncertainty and danger.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@MowMow... Unfortunately, yes! 


@Marcia... You are very right. This is also applicable on humans' level. Some prefer safety, others breathe danger. Some longs for quietness and others thrive on adventure. 
But I am really worried about this cat. He does not really know what he wants. In or out? Play or Mate? Mingle or stay aloof?! 
I have tried several methods to discover what he really wants... but alas... all went in vain.. At last he would come and ask me to pat his fur or rub his face and neck.


----------

